# Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"



## eulchen (9. Aug. 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier und habe ein Problem mit unserem Miniteich.
Genauer gesagt, mit dem Wasser, das ist nämlich grün.
Also gehe ich davon aus, das sich hier Algen breit gemacht haben.

Also unser Teich ist 80x80cm und hat eine Tiefe von ca. 50 cm.
Er beherbergt z.Z. nur eine Seerose und eine kleine Teichpumpe, um das Wasser ein wenig umzuwälzen. Als Düngung hat mein Mann TetraPond PlantaMin genommen.
Auf den Teichboden wollten wir gerne Kies nehmen und es soll noch eine Wasserlilie dazukommen, aber ich traue mich nicht, Sie einzusetzen .

Mein Mann möchte jetzt ein Algenmittel in den Teich kippen.

Ich habe hier zwar schon einiges gelesen, aber nicht so richtig das passende für unseren Teich gefunden.

Was haben wir falsch gemacht? Hat vielleichr jemand einen Tip für uns?

Viele Grüsse
eulchen


----------



## Christine (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Hallo Eulchen,

und herzlich Willkommen.

Ist Dein Teichlein relativ neu? 
Und wie hat Dein Mann den Dünger eingebracht? Und warum????
Ist sonst noch was im Teich - Teicherde zum Beispiel?

Das Wichtigste: Keine Anti-Algenmittel! Damit produziert Du in so einem Teichlein nur das Algenfutter für die nächste Generation.


----------



## eulchen (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Hallo Christina,

vielen Dank für das herzliche Willkommen.

Zu Deinen Fragen:

Ja, der Teich ist relativ neu. Mein Mann wollte mir eine Freude machen.

Wir hatten erst keine Pumpe und daher hat mein Mann diesen Flüssigdünger reingemacht. Er hat ausgerechnet wieviel Liter der Teich er ungefähr fasst und hat dann eine 1/4 Kappe von dieser Teichpflanzenpflege reingemacht.

Im Baumarkt habe ich dann doch mal gefragt, ob eine Pumpe Sinn macht und die haben uns empfohlen eine einzusetzen. Das habe wir dann auch getan.

Gefüllt wurde der Teich mit Leitungswasser.  Die Seerose ist einem Korb mit Teicherde geplanzt. Wir wollten als Untergrund kleine Kieselsteine nehmen.

Mehr ist bis jetzt noch nicht passiert.

Viele Grüsse,
Vanessa (eulchen)


----------



## Eugen (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Hi Eule 

Keine Angst, "gekippt" ist da noch gar nix.
Grün heißt nur Schwebealgen.
Daß die da sind, ist auch kein Wunder.
Wenn man reines wasser auch noch düngt,sind die unausweichlich.
Ist die Seerose in einem Korb bzw. Gefäß ?
Im Sinne der Seerose,verzichtet bitte auf die "Umwälzung",Seerosen lieben stehendes Gewässer.
Ebenso kannst du die Seerose mit Algenmittel ebenso über den Jordan schicken.
Die Algen kommen wieder,die Seerose ist hinüber.

Das bischen Wasser würde ich abpumpen oder abschöpfen,neues rein und keinen Dünger.
Ausserdem noch Unterwasserpflanzen (__ Hornkraut oä.) und vll. noch ein paar Pflänzchen.

Ich habe etliche Seerosen in großen "Speiskübeln".
Das ungedüngte Wasser bleibt klar,wenn UW-Pflanzen drin sind.

Edit sieht,dass du inzwischen mehr Input gegeben hast.
Bitte die Seerose aus der Teicherde nehmen und in ein Sand/Lehmerde Gemisch pflanzen.


Teicherde = ein weiterer Grund für Algen,wenn sonst nix im Teichlein ist.
Außerdem kann in Teicherde organisches material sein,gut für wasserpflanzen,schlecht für Seerosen.

Und natürlich :willkommen Vanessa


----------



## eulchen (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Hallo Eugen,

jetzt bin ja ein wenig beruhigter. Lehmboden haben wir mehr als genug. Wir haben gerade gebaut und legen den Garten an. Das sollte ich also hinbekommen.

Wenn ich Dich also richtig verstanden habe, das komplette Wasser raus und neues rein. Keine Düngung mehr. Das werde ich meinem Mann ausrichten. Seerose und Wasserlilie werde ich entsprechend "umtopfen".

Macht es dann Sinn noch den Kies als Untergrund zu nehmen oder nur die UW-Pflanzen?

Viele Grüsse,
Vanessa


----------



## Eugen (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Hi Vanessa



eulchen schrieb:


> Macht es dann Sinn noch den Kies als Untergrund zu nehmen oder nur die UW-Pflanzen?



Wenns gefällt  
Ist für den Mini mehr ne optische Sache.


----------



## eulchen (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Dann recht herzlich Danke sage...
Werde berichten, was aus dem Teich geworden ist...

Viele Grüse,
Vanessa


----------



## eulchen (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Hallo,

leider ist unser Teich wieder gekippt. 

Mein Mann und ich hatten das Wasser komplett getauscht und nun auch mehr Wasserpflanzen eingesetzt. In dem Teich ist jetzt eine Wasserlilie, eine Seerose (der es nicht mehr sehr gut geht), zweimal __ Wasserpest, __ Hornkraut und noch eine Grünpflanze, die gut gegen Algen sein soll. Seerose und Lilie haben wir nicht in Teicherde, sondern in ein Lehm/Sandgemisch gepflanzt.

Ich weiss mir jezt nicht mehr zu helfen. Mann sieht nur grün/braunes Wasser. Ein Frosch und sein Laich haben sich auch schon breit gemacht.

Mir wurde jetzt Schurocos Teichklar empfohlen. 

Gibt es hierzu Erfahrungen? 

Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar, weil der Teich mir momentan mehr Kopfzerbrechen asl Freude bereitet.

Vielen Dank im voraus.

Vanessa


----------



## danyvet (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Vielleicht ist ja euer Leitungswasser zu nitrathältig? Und somit Dünger für die Algen?
Aber es ist eigentlich normal bei jeder Erstbefüllung (und komplett-Tausch ist ja quasi Erstbefüllung), dass es ein paar Wochen Schwebealgen gibt. Danach gehts quasi fast über Nacht, dass es klar wird. Ich glaube, du musst einfach nur ein bissl Geduld haben. Und wie Eugen schon schrieb, heißt das nicht, dass er gekippt ist 
Ok, es gibt Teiche, die auch  nach Erstbefüllung NIE Schwebealgen haben, aber die meisten berichten davon (bei mir wars auch so, war dann nach ca. 5-6 Wochen glasklar).


----------



## eulchen (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Vieleicht bin ich auch zu ungeduldig. Aber man kann förmlich zuschauen, wir er immer trüber wird.

Noch mehr Pflanzen traue ich mich nicht einzusetzen. Und das die Seerose so gar nicht mehr will.  Eine ist ja schon eingegangen.

Lohnt es sich erst mal einen Wasertest durchzuführen? Oder weiter abwarten? Oder es doch mit dem Teichklar zu versuchen?

Noch einen schönen Abend,
Vanessa


----------



## elkop (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

geduld bringt rosen ähm. klares wasser. das habe ich in den letzten drei jahren hier gelernt und es ist wirklich so. nur keine hektik und schon gar kein teichklar. bitte nicht.


----------



## jochen (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Hi Vanessa,

bitte nicht gleich wieder das Wasser vollkommen austauschen,

Eugen hat es dir beim ersten mal nur geraden (so denk ich es zumindest) um den Flüssigdünger aus dem Teich zu bekommen den du hineingekippt hast.

Wie du deinen Teich jetzt angelegt hast ist doch schon viel besser (mehr Pflanzen, keinen Flüssigdünger)
wenn du jetzt wieder komplett wechselst beginnt das Spiel von vorn. 

Lass es jetzt so wie das ist, dein Teich ist bestimmt nicht gekippt,
er hat meiner Meinung nur Schwebealgen,
du musst jetzt nichts machen, ausser abwarten.
Wenn es heuer nicht mehr klar wird, gedulde dich bis nächstes Jahr, dann hast du bestimmt jede Menge Spass mit deinem Teich.

Irgendwelche Mittelchen zur Bekämpfung von Algen in mit Pflanzen besetzten Teichen, sind nach meiner Meinung nur gut für den Geldbeutel der Hersteller.

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## Bebel (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Hi

Ihr braucht etwas mehr Geduld. 

Die Pflanzen haben ja noch keine Chance gehabt den Teich zu klären. Außerdem wachsen die Pflanzen um diese Jahreszeit nicht mehr so sehr und können deshalb nicht mehr soviel Nährstoffe abbauen. 

Auch so ein kleiner Teich braucht seine Zeit um ein gesundes Teichmilieu aufzubauen. Falls Euch das Wasser zu grün ist, würde ich an Eurer Stelle trotzdem höchstens einen Teilwasserwechsel vornehmen. Am besten mit ein oder zwei Eimer Wasser aus einem funktionierendem Teich auffüllen, um die notwendigen wasserklärenden Bakterien zuzuführen. Ansonsten mit nährstoffarmen Wasser aus der Regentonne auffüllen. Am besten noch ein paar Spitzschlammschnecken einsetzen, die sich um abgestorbene Pflanzenteile und Algenbeläge kümmern.

Und dann heißt es einfach abwarten. Am besten bis nächstes Jahr gar nicht mehr großartig danach gucken. 

Ansonsten freut Euch über den Frosch, der macht nichts kaputt und gelaicht hat der um diese Jahreszeit garantiert nicht!

LG Bebel


----------



## jochen (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Hi Bebel,



Bebel schrieb:


> Am besten mit ein oder zwei Eimer Wasser aus einem funktionierendem Teich auffüllen, um die notwendigen wasserklärenden Bakterien zuzuführen.




ich bin der Meinung das dieser Tipp bestimmt nicht schaden wird, aber auch nicht viel helfen wird,
denn die "wasserklärenden" Bakterien schweben nicht frei im Wasser sondern sind substratgebunden.
Daher wäre es besser ein wenig Bodenmulm oder Filtermulm aus einem funktionierenden Teich zuzugeben.

Oder wie schon mehrfach beschrieben einfach abwarten, eben auch bis in das nächste Jahr.

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## Bebel (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Hi Jochen

Die Konzentration der Bakterien ist im Schlamm sicherlich höher, da sie diesen zur Ansiedlung und Vermehrung nutzen, Du kannst aber sicher sein, dass auch im Teichwasser diese Bakterien vorhanden sind. 

LG Bebel


----------



## jochen (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Hallo Bebel,

nicht das ich dich jetzt falsch verstehe,
von was für Bakterien sprichst du überhaupt?

Die, welche ich meine sind Nitrosomonas und Nitrobacter und dienen der Stickstoffkette, und klären somit das Wasser.
 Die sind definitiv wirksam nur substartgebunden (nicht nur im Schlamm, sondern auf dem Teichboden, an den Wurzeln, an den Blättern, auf dem Filtersubstrat, sprich an allen Oberflächen die der Teich und Filter zu bieten hat), und schweben wirklich nicht effektiv im freien Wasser.

Wenn du andere Bakterien meinst, wäre es nett wenn du schreiben würdest welche das Wasser "klären", würde gerne dazulernen, was ich wirklich nicht ironisch meine, sondern fragend.

Mit freundlichen Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## eulchen (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Hallo, 
vielen Dank für die Tips. 
Ein Teilwassertausch kommt nicht in Frage...wir haben nur diesen einen Teich. Dann werden wir wohl abwarten. Mittlerweile sehe ich eh nicht mehr wie es den anderen Pflanzen geht...habe nur das Gefühl, das wenn der Teich klar ist, die Pflanzen evtl. eingegangen sind.

Noch einen schönen Abend, Vanessa


----------



## danyvet (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Nein, nein, Vanessa, die müssen nicht unbedingt sterben, aber es wird langsam Herbst, und das gilt auch für einen Teich. Ich hatte heuer im Mai/Juni erstmals eine extreme Schwebalgeblüte, sodass ich schon befürchtete, die Unterwasserpflanzen werden eingehen, weil sie kein Licht mehr haben, aber im Gegenteil! Die sind derweil gewuchert, ohne dass ich es sehen konnte 
Geduld, Geduld, Geduld, und kein Teichklar! Das wird schon, gaaaanz ganz sicher!


----------



## Bebel (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Tschuldige Vanessa, nochmal zu Jochen

Wie denkst Du denn, kommt Dein Filter im Frühjahr wieder in Schwung ("läuft ein"), wenn sich nicht einige Nitrosomonas und Nitrobacter mit dem Wasser in Deinen Filter bewegen würden und sich dann auf Deinen Filtermedien niederlassen? 

Zum Überleben und Vermehren brauchen die Bakterien natürlich etwas wo sie sich niederlassen, zum Beispiel Bodensubstrat oder Filtermaterial (besonders Schlamm bietet ihnen auch noch viele Nährstoffe, deshalb sind da ja so viele). 

Tatsächlich schwimmen die Bakterien nicht effektiv im Wasser (wenn Du damit meinst dass die da arbeiten).
Im neuen Substrat (Sand/Lehm) von Vanessa werden die Bakterien sich jedoch sicherlich schnell ansiedeln und ihre Arbeit beginnen.

LG Bebel

PS:Hallo Vanessa
Ich stimme Dany zu, warte ab, da werden schon die meisten Pflanzen überlebt haben, nach dem Einpflanzen kümmern die häufig erst mal ein bischen,die brauchen etws Zeit bis sie Fuß gefasst haben.


----------



## elkop (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

also, so ganz kapier ich deine sorgen nicht ganz, vanessa. meine seerose schaut auch schon recht kümmerlich aus, aber ich denke, das liegt daran, dass es bei uns schon länger richtig ars..kalt ist und einfach der herbst beginnt. alle pflanzen stagnieren jetzt, wie ich find, und ich meine, das ist normal.


----------



## jochen (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Hallo Bebel,



Bebel schrieb:


> Wie denkst Du denn, kommt Dein Filter im Frühjahr wieder in Schwung ("läuft ein"), wenn sich nicht einige Nitrosomonas und Nitrobacter mit dem Wasser in Deinen Filter bewegen würden und sich dann auf Deinen Filtermedien niederlassen?




Nitrifikanten schwimmen nicht Tage oder monatelang durch das Wasser und warten darauf, das, wenn man es möchte, sie irgendwann etwas zum setzen anbietet und dort das arbeiten anfangen, sonndern sie sitzen immer auf dem Substrat.
Wieso sollten sie sich erst "setzen" wenn man den Filter als Sitzmöglichkeit anbietet?

Wenn man einem Filter zugibt, gibt man nur eine riesige Menge Substratfläche mehr in das System Teich, das die Bakterien als Lebensfläche nutzen können, und dadurch auch mehr vermehren können. Sie bilden sich darauf aus dem organischen Stoffen die im Wasser sind, und schwimmen nicht darauf zu.

Bilden tun sie sich wie oben geschrieben durch organische Stoffe die dem Wasser zugefügt werden,
im Teich geht das von alleine durch "Sachen" die ins Wasser fallen.
Im Aq. gibt man minimale Futterzugaben, kann man machen muss aber nicht.

Der beschriebene Teich im Thema und darum geht es, hat genügend organische Stoffe im Wasser, daher braucht man diese Stoffe nicht durch Wasser eines anderen Teiches zuzuführen,
sondern eben nur die Bakterien selbst, die auf dem Substrat lagern.

Daher nimmt man Boden oder Filtermulm um zusätzliche Nitrifikanten direkt und damit schnell in dem Teich zu bekommen, man muss also nicht erst warten bis sie sich bilden.

MfG,
Jochen.


----------



## Annett (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Hallo Jochen.



jochen schrieb:


> Sie bilden sich darauf aus dem organischen Stoffen die im Wasser sind, und schwimmen nicht darauf zu.
> 
> Bilden tun sie sich wie oben geschrieben durch organische Stoffe die dem Wasser zugefügt werden,
> im Teich geht das von alleine durch "Sachen" die ins Wasser fallen.
> ...



Ich gehe mit Dir konform, dass sich die Bakterien hauptsächlich auf Flächen befinden, dass sie sich jedoch "aus dem nichts heraus" aus im Teich befindlichen Stoffen (Verbindungen?) bilden, kann ich mit meinem Wissen um die Vermehrung verschiedenster Mikroorganismen nicht nachvollziehen. 
Da Du ein freies Treiben der Filterbakterien so kategorisch ausschließt, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass es andere Formen (Überdauerungssporen?) gibt, welche frei im Wasser treiben. Oder es werden eben doch immer mal ein paar Individuen vom besiedelten Substrat abgespült. 

Da Sporen (egal ob Pilz, Bakterien oder Algen) sowieso überall vorhanden sind, kommt aber m.M.n. am ehesten diese Theorie in Frage.


----------



## jochen (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Hi Annett,

ich meinte ja auch nicht das die Bakterien aus dem nichts entstehen...

ich habe geschrieben,



> im Teich geht das von alleine durch "Sachen" die ins Wasser fallen.
> Im Aq. gibt man minimale Futterzugaben, kann man machen muss aber nicht.



es müssen erst Bakterien in den Teich kommen,
diese kommen aber nicht in den Teich durch freies Wasser,
sondern meiner Meinung (und nach Versuchen) durch Blätter; Zweigen, etc. die in den Teich fallen,
diese jedoch sind ebenfalls substratgebunden.

Im Teich in Verbindung mit den Stickstoffen vermehren sie sich dann relativ schnell, aber hier auch auf dem Substrat.

Mache den Versuch,

nimm zwei Behälter und hänge einen neuen Filter daran.

Versuch 1.

kippe Wasser aus einem "biologisch gleichgewichtigen" Teich in den Filter...

Ergebnis...

der Filter bildet erst nach Wochen genügend Nitrifikanten, um zu funktionieren.

Versuch 2.

kippe Mulm und Substrat (in welcher Form auch immer) aus einem "biologisch gleichgewichtigen" Teich in den Filter...

Ergebnis...

die Nitrifikation funktioniert sofort.

Ich bin kein Freund von Google bei Themen die ich in Foren diskutiere, das weist du.

In diesem jedoch etwas einfachen Link, steht in etwas anderer Form geschrieben was ich meine...

(die Bakterien kommen in das Wasser und vermehren sich dort, jedoch nicht mit dem Wasser)

http://www.aq-wissen.de/htm/nitrit.htm

Nochmal, 

es bringt nichts (in Verbindung zur Nitrifikation) wenn man Teichwasser von einen funktionierenden Teich in einen frischen Teich kippt,

es bringt unheimlich viel (in Verbindung zur Nitrifikation) wenn man Mulm und Filtersubstart von einen funktionierenden Teich in einen frischen Teich kippt.

Und darum denke ich zumindest geht es hier im Thema

Gruss,
Jochen


----------



## Annett (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Hallo Jochen,

sorry für die etwas längere Pause... 

Nun habe ich verstanden, was Du meinst. Es geht darum, dass die Nitrifikanten wie viele andere Bakterien/Mikroorganismen überall sitzen, somit auch auf Blättern/Blüten, Erdpartikeln etc.
Und damit fallen sie in den Teich.

Nur mal so gefragt: Was machen die da eigentlich? Nitrit aus der Luft verarbeiten? 
Oder läuft das Ganze auf sämtlichen natürlichen, nicht klinisch reinen Oberflächen ab?


----------



## Digicat (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Servus Annett

Leider nicht meine Erfahrung, aber in Koikreisen wird bei einer Neuanlage der Filter "Angefüttert" .... soll heißen durch den zu hohen Nährstoffüberschuß wird das Leben im Filter durch "geborene" Nitrifikanten angeregt .... ich denke das meinte Jochen 

In meinem neuangelegten Teich, wie auch in deinem (auch vor "Kurzen"), findet sich "Leben" erst ein, wenn genug "Abbaumasse" sich im Teich befindet, also Mulm (eingetragen Blätter, Abgestorbenes) ... die Natur produziert eben nur soviel, wie gerade anfällt, nicht weniger und nicht mehr ... gerade angepaßt. Das kann man beschleunigen, wenn man aus einem eingefahrenen Teich, Mulm einbringt ....

Ich persönlich würde dies allerdings nur machen, wenn ich schon Fische in einem "Ausweichlager" geparkt habe ... also wenn die Zeit drängt.

Wenn nicht, ist nur die Geduld des "Teichlers" gefragt ..... ich lass der Natur seinen Gang und setzte erst im nächsten Jahr vielleicht Fische in den Teich, wenn den die Wasserwerte (Nitrit) passen. Denn durch den Winter fallen sowieso "Abfallstoffe" (Abgestorbenes) an, die die Bakterien zum handeln "auffordern". Allerdings nehmen die Bakterien erst ab ca. 10°C Wassertemp. ihre Arbeit auf, also erst Fische in den Teich setzen, wenn ..... 

die Wasserwerte passen (Nitrit) ...
und die Wassertemp. ca. 20°C beträgt ...


----------



## jochen (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Hallo,

habe mich an diesen WE mit einem in Aquarienkreisen sehr gefragten Mann per Mail unterhalten. (Ich kenne ihn ein wenig aus einen anderen Forum)
Er hält Vorträge auf Messen, und wird des öfteren von Aquarianervereinen eingeladen um mit ihm über die Wasserchemie zu diskutieren, Vorträge hält er natürlch auf diesen Abenden auch,

also wirklich ein Mensch der weiss wovon er spricht,

übrigens ein sehr netter Wiener...

ich habe ihn speziell gefragt, von woher eigentlich bei Erstbesatz die Nitrifikanten kommen, 
wenn man nicht animpft,
also wie gelangen sie in das Wasser eines absolut neueingerichteten Aquarium.

seine Antwort, ich kopiere seine Mail mit seinem Einverständnis,



> "Also grundsätzlich gibt es sie weltweit in milliarden Tonnen
> 
> Im Aquarium kann man noch so steril einrichten, irgendwo bringt man auf jeden Fall ewenigstens ein paar Tausend der Bakis ein - meist schon beim Einrichten viel mehr. Jede Pflanze, jeder Fisch, Bodengrund usw - überall sind sie drinn - und wenn das nicht so wäre: sobald wir in das Wasser im Aquarium greifen sind auch welche drinn.
> An sich reicht ja je ein Exemplar um die Vermehrung in Gang zu setzen, tatsächlich sind es jedenfalls immer genug.
> ...



also eigentlich so wie wir es bisher richtig durchdiskutiert haben...

Ich habe ihn auch gefragt, ob die Nitrifikanten auch im Wasser vorkommen, so wie es Bebel geschrieben hat.

er meinte ja,
Nitrifikanten sind auch im freien Wasser vorhanden, also überall.

Nur zum Animpfen nützt das genauso wenig als wenn man ein paar Blätter von einen eingefahrenen teich in den anderen schmeisst.

Wenn man schnell handeln muss, wie es hier im Thema eigentlich gefragt wurde,
bringt es nur etwas wenn man Fitermulm oder Substrat aus einem eingefahrenen Teich Filter in den Problemteich gibt, den da sitzen die Bakterien in Hülle und Fülle, welche schon effektiv arbeiten,
nur Wasser rein aus dem "alten", in den neuen Teich hilft nichts.

@ Annett,



> Nur mal so gefragt: Was machen die da eigentlich? Nitrit aus der Luft verarbeiten?



sei mir nicht böse, ich kenne mich nur ein wenig mit dem Wasser aus, was die Bakkis ausserhalb so treiben, weiss ich leider nicht...



Gruss,
Jochen


----------



## Limnos (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Hi eulchen

Wenn Du __ Wasserlinsen reingibst, werden die die Schwebealgen durch Nährstoff- und Lichtentzug zurückdrängen. Bei Schwebealgen sind auch Wasserflöhe eine Möglichkeit zumindest die Vermehrung zu bremsen. Schwebealgen mögen lästig sein, aber schädlich sind sie nicht. Wenn Regenwasser aufgefangen werden kann, ist das eine gute Alternative, da es fast salzfrei ist. Aber es gibt kein Patentrezept gegen Algen. Ich musste bei einem Teich 7 Jahre warten, bis sie von selbst verschwanden. Übrigens im Winter wird das Wasser glasklar sein!

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## derschwarzepeter (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*



eulchen schrieb:


> Mir wurde jetzt Schurocos Teichklar empfohlen.
> 
> Gibt es hierzu Erfahrungen?


Iiiih !!! 
Mit diversen Chemikalien, 
auch wenn sie noch so klingend heissen,
machst du nur beginnende biologische Kreisläufe kaputt,
ohne die es auch im kleinsten Miniteicht nicht funktionieren kann.
In der Anfangsphase ist das biologisch immer noch ein bisschen "wackelig"
und es braucht ein wenig Zeit, bis sich die angesprochenen Kreisläufe eingespielt haben.
Dazu wird es aber bestimmt kommen, wenn die Rahmenbedingungen im Wesentlichen passen:
KEINE Chemikalien rein, kein Algenmittel, kein Teichklar (unpackbar, was alles verkauft wird!)
KEINE Düngestoffe rein, anfangs (!) abgestorbene Pflanzenteile entfernen
und nicht in die pralle Sonne stellen (Überhitzung).


----------



## nik (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Hallo zusammen,

zum Stickstoffkreislauf mache ich es mir mal einfach und verweise auf Wikipedia:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stickstoffkreislauf.
Die Nitrifikation ist lediglich ein Teilschritt von verschiedenen voneinander abhängigen Prozessen..
Interessant sind auch die Kreisläufe für Schwefel, Phosphor und Kalium.
Wichtig ist das Funktionieren dieser Kreisläufe. Dazu bedarf es der Mikroflora und die spielt eine größere Rolle als mal vorkommende beispielhafte Überschüsse in Nitrat, Phosphat, etc.

Grünes Wasser ist häufig zu einem hohen Anteil bakteriell bedingt, vor allem zur Assimilation fähige, d.h. Chlorophyll besitzende Cyanobakterien. Abdunklung hilft also, ist aber nicht ideal, da es gründlich abgedunkelt werden muss.

Insgesamt ist es eine unerwünschte bakterielle Entwicklung, die sich durch ständige "Unterdrückung" beeinflussen lässt. Unterdrückung meint ständige Reduzierung durch Maßnahmen wie eben Verdunkelung, große und häufige Wasserwechsel, Einsatz eines UV-C Klärers oder auch ein einfaches Fällungsmittel - wie dem, von dem Peter gerade so vehement abgeraten hat.  Solange nicht mit Kupfer, Herbiziden, Pestiziden oder irgendwelchen Stoffen im Übermaß im Wasser oder sonstwo herum gefuhrwerkt wird, d.h. das Biotop nachhaltig kontaminiert wird, sollte man Chemie als das betrachten was es ist - uns alle umgebende unabdingbare Notwendigkeit! Cemie ist natürlich, lediglich die Beschreibung von uns umgebenden, natürlichen Prozessen. Die sinnvolle Anwendung ist der Punkt. Fällungsmittel sind übrigens keine Chemie.
Sinn all dieser Übungen ist es die unerwünschte bakterielle Trübung möglichst zu reduzieren um der Mikroflora als Gesamtkomplex, d.h.Bakterien, Pilze,etc. die Möglichkeit zu geben die der Bakterienblüte inneliegende biologische Funktion anderweitig, z.B. durch sessille und nicht flotierende Mikroorganismen zu übernehmen - dann fehlt den das grüne Wasser auslösenden Mikroorganismen die Grundlage und sie können nicht mehr.

Gegen solche Bakterien-/Algenblüten würde ich schon etwas tun, denn die binden erheblich Nährstoffe. Das geht mitunter soweit das höhere Unterwasserpflanzen schlicht verhungern.

Ich würde bei so einer Pfütze zwei auf einander folgende, vollständige(!) Wasserwechsel durchführen und dann mittels eines Fällungsmittels - Heilerde ist z.B. auch eines, würde ich mal hier im Forum nach dem Begriff suchen - das erneute Aufkommen verhindern. Die Heilerde müsste so zugegeben werden, dass das Wasser klar bliebe. Nach zwei Wochen sollte sich die Mikroflora neu eingependelt haben und das Problem erledigt sein.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Nik


----------



## Annett (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Moin zusammen.

@Helmut
Danke, aber wie man einen Teich/ein AQ einfährt, war mir schon klar :knuddel - es ging mir reinweg darum, woher so "plötzlich" die Nitrifikanten kommen. Das sie kommen und wie man dies z.T. beschleunigen kann, war mir bekannt. 

@Jochen
Danke. Also habe ich es mittlerweile doch richtig verstanden. 
Eine keimfreie Umgebung ist im Freien sowieso nicht machbar, und dann sind da eben auch ein paar Nitrifikanten vorhanden... Darauf hätte ich eher kommen können. 

@Nik
Du hälst das "grüne Wasser" eher für eine Bakterien-, als für eine Schwebalgenblüte?


----------



## jochen (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Hallo,

Cyanobakterien, kann sein.

Aber, bilden sich dabei neben der Trübung im Wasser, nicht noch ein blaugrüner Schleier/Schleim auf vielen, bei starken Befall allen Flächen was der Teich bietet, Substart, Pflanzen, Boden etc. ?

Ich hatte diese Seuche einmal in einem Aquarium mit "schweineteuren" Garnelen, war schon am verzweifeln.

Darauf reagierte ich wie Nic empfohlen.

Alles absolut abgedunkelt, das Becken vollkommen mit Papier und Decken eingewickelt,
drei Tage lang.
Danach einen satten 90 % Wasserwechsel,
wieder 5 Tage abgedunkelt, und wieder den starken Wasserwechsel gemacht.

Ergebniss, das Aq. sah aus wie neu, zumindest 14 Tage...

danach machte ich die selbe Prozedur noch einmal.

Seit dem hatte ich Ruhe mit den Cyano Bakterien.

Pflanzen mickerten anfänglich ein wenig, den Garnelen hat das Prozedere nichts gemacht.


Aber so etwas mit einem Teich durchzuführen, ist wohl kaum machbar,
da die Abdeckung vom Licht 100 % sein sollte, schon der kleinste, kaum merkbare Lichteinfall, lässt diese Handhabung scheitern.


Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## Vechtaraner (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Hallo,
ich habe derzeit ein ähnliches "Problem" mit den Schwebealgen bzw. Bakterienblüte.
Da der teich aber  gerade noch am einfahren und auch noch pflanzenfrei ist mache ich mir diebzgl weniger Sorgen.
Die ersten 4 Wochen hatte ich zwar stets klares Wasser,der Jahreszeit bedingt und der in den Teich fallende Substrate war es aber nur eine Frage der Zeit bis sich dies ändern würde.
Ich lasse einen Filter laufen und warte einfach ab.Eventuell bekomme ich in absehbarer Zeit noch diverse Pflanzen welche dann spätetens im nächsten Jahr wohl für Besserung sorgen werden.

Gruß vom Vechtaraner


----------



## danyvet (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Hallo alle,

Stichwort Cyanos  da bin ich ja gleich wieder zur Stelle 
Ich hab definitiv welche (leider nur von mir selber, aber trotzdem mit Mikroskop, gesehen), aber ich hab keinen Schleier, weder am Wasser, noch auf den Pflanzen. Kommt wahrscheinlich drauf an, welche von den 200 Arten Cyanos man hat.
Meine bilden so einen Vorhang, vorwiegend am Überganz Pflanzkörbe zu Boden, aber immer in Verbindung mit Fadenalgen, und bei einem __ Wasserpest-dreifurchigeWasserlinse-Fadenalgen-Gewirr hab ich auch so einen Vorhang, der das ganze richtig zudeckt.
An Boden (dort wo Kies ist) hab ich auch noch so einen komischen glibbrigen Teppich, der sich, je wärmer das Wasser wird (also nicht jetzt) vom Boden löst und dann oben schwimmt, in kleinen Flecken (ca. 10cm²). Dieser Teppich ist an der Oberseite bräunlich und an der Unterseite blaugrün. Habe in mehreren Threads schon darüber berichtet und Fotos reingestellt. zb. [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/236/]hier [/URL]und [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/2/]hier[/URL]

Trübung (Schwebealgen? oder doch Cyanoblüte???) hatte ich heuer im Mai/Juni ganz arg nach diesen vielen heftigen Regenfällen. Die grüne Trübung ging langsam über in ein halbwegs klares Wasser, aber mit gaaanz leichter Trübung in der Tiefe (unterm Mikroskop waren das dann gar keine Algen sondern Wappen-Rädertiere!!), inzwischen ist klare Sicht bis am Grund (wenn da nicht so viel Wasserpest wäre, würd ich den Grund sehen  )


----------



## nik (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Hallo Annett,



Annett schrieb:


> @Nik
> Du hälst das "grüne Wasser" eher für eine Bakterien-, als für eine Schwebalgenblüte?


Vermutlich ist das häufiger als gemeinhin angenommen. "Vermutlich" deshalb, weil ich mit Teich lediglich mit meiner eigenen Pfütze, d.h. ein paar Monate Erfahrung habe. Allerdings habe ich mir an einem Aquarium hartnäckiges, grünes Wasser etwa ein Jahr lang in allen Varianten angesehen um dem auf die Spur zu kommen. So etwas interessiert mich dann schon mal genauer, ich hätte die Bakterienblüte auch gleich mit dem angeschlossenen UV-C erschlagen können. Der Verlauf war immer gleich, erst eine milchige Trübung, die im Teich weniger auffällt und dann eine stark lichtabhängige Zunahme der milchigen Trübung, die dann immer grüner und undurchsichtiger wurde. Wie extrem lichtabhängig das war. ließ sich im Tagesverlauf gut beobachten, morgens schwache Trübung, abends eine deutliche Zunahme. Über nacht ließ dann das wohl wieder nach, aber über die Zeit war ein treppenartiger Anstieg der Trübung zu beobachten. Das können nur Bakterien, bzw. Cyanobakterien sein. Dafür sprach auch der enorme Stickstoffbedarf. Vor allem über Nährstoffe, d.h. Zugabe bzw. auch deren Vermeidung und zugegebener Mikroflora und auch mechanischer Feinfilterung versuchte ich das zu beeinflussen. Fazit: War zwar alles sehr interessant, ließ sich aber so nicht zwingend beeinflussen. Was immer geht sind "brutal force"-Methoden, wie im letzten Post beschrieben (ständige max.Wasserwechsel, UV-C, etc). Man beeinflusst Mikroflora durch teilweise Unterdrückung und dann wird die Funktion der unterdrückten Mikroflora von anderer, nun begünstigter Mikroflora übernommen. Das in Gänze zu beschreiben nähme zuviel Raum in Anspruch, praktisch gehe ich mit dem aquaristisch häufigen Grünwasser sehr sicher um.
Grundsätzlich kann man dem auch seinen natürlichen Lauf lassen. Mich störte die ungewisse Zeit die das brauchte und bei kleinen Pfützen lässt sich gut und sinnvoll eingreifen und das hilft Probleme - speziell mit submersen Pflanzen - zu vermeiden.

Das dann sich im Teichlein prompt einstellende grüne Wasser war dann ein ausgesprochenes déjà vu. Ich habe dann einen massiven Wasserwechsel gemacht und mir dann die Entwicklung von Anfang an angesehen. Das war so eindeutig, dass ich mich darüber hinaus nicht weiter dafür interessierte. Einen UV-C und einen abgewandelten very low cost Vliesfilter dran und in einer Woche klares Wasser. Den UV-C noch eine Woche laufen lassen und dann beides sein gelassen. Das Pflanzenteichlein läuft also nur noch "gerührt", aber ungefiltert und ist seitdem so klar wie ich es nie erwartet hätte. 
Ob das über UV-C und Feinfilterung oder massive Wasserwechsel und nachfolgender Ausfällung läuft, ist eher eine Komfortfrage denn eine der Wirksamkeit.
Es ist dann auch egal ob das (Cyano-)Bakterien oder Algen sind, die Vorgehensweise - gleich wie - ist für beides gleich.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Nik


----------



## derschwarzepeter (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Hi Forum!
Prinzipiell bin ich ja Nicks Meinung 
und auch was er über die Fällungsmittel geschrieben hat,
kann ich voll unterschreiben.
Meine vehemente Haltung gegen Chemikalien zielt vorrangig darauf ab, 
nicht grundsätzlich sofort mit Kanonen auf Spatzen zu schiessen.
Die Industrie und der Handel suggerieren uns fortwährend,
dass man gegen jedes wirkliche und auch scheinbare Wehwehchen des Teiches
-wo auch immer er nicht unserem Idealbild vom üppig begrünten Gebirgssee voll goldener Fische entspricht,
einfach nur die passenden Mittelchen hineinkippen müsste:
Entgrüner super und Fadenalgenex zerstören niedere Pflanzen,
Teich-klar prackt deren Überreste zu Boden 
und Schlammzersetzer beseitigt die Reste.
Dann wachsen die Pflanzen nicht?
Kein Problem: Düngesticks und Wasserpflanzendünger helfen;
Spurenelementemischungen werden literweise zugegeben.
Die darob wachsenden Schwebealgen flocken und filtern wir aus;
die schirchen Biofilme auf der blanken Folie eleminiert die Schwimmbadbürste
und saugt den Schlurz in den Megafilter, der für eine Strömung wie in einem Mittelgebirgsfluss sorgt.
Dessen Ausfluss wird mit einem UVC-Entkeimer jeglichen Lebens entledigt,
das durch Bakterienmischungen, Milchsäure, Brottrunk und Heilerde wieder gezielt begefügt wird.
(Das ist ja was ganz natürliches und KANN daher ja nicht schaden!)
Diese grauslichen natürlichen Kreiläufe, die sich ja ohnehin so unserem Einfluss entziehen,
werden sich dann hoffentlich nicht etablieren.
Etwaig charakteristischen Duft eleminiert das Teich-Deo
und zum Schluss messen wir ein bissi pH-Wert (im Geschäft hams gesagt, das ist wichtig)
und stellen den dann mit pH-up oder pH-down (oder beidem) auf GENAU 7,0 ein.
Plankton? Ist das nicht das was im Eismeer schwimmt? Brauch ma ned.
Etwa kommende __ Molche fressen glücklicher- und grauslicherweise eh die Koi,
__ Libellen __ fliegen zwar daher, aber schleichen sich wenigstens wieder,
gegen __ Wasservögel hilft ein Näherungssensor mit Kreisregner
und die bösen __ Frösche, die da ungefragt zugewandert sind, werden abgefangen,
weil die ja sonst __ Parasiten einschleppen (Gotteswillen: Vielleicht QUAKEN die ja auch noch!).
Jetzt sind wir für den Besatz bereit:
Die Fische, die in diesem naturfernen Cocktail der besonderen Art leben, 
bekommen ausschliesslich trockenes Spezialfutter Happy-Koi mit tierärztlich geprüfter Zusammensetzung 
und werden unerklärlicherweise und undankbarerweise trotzdem krank.
Macht nix, gibt´s eh Mittelchen dagegen: 
Ein paar Mediakmente, Mineralstoffe und Vitamine päppeln die schon auf
und wenn das nix nützt, kommt der Tierarzt.

DAS ist die Vison von einem Teich, gegen die ich wettere;
gegen sinnvollen und vor allem sparsamen Einsatz der genau passenden Mittelchen hab ich nichts.
Im Zweifelsfall ist aber KEIN Mittel eben das bessere Mittel 
und insbesondere Anfänger sollten EXTREM vorsichtig sein.
Der empfohlene Wasserwechsel ist dagegen gefahrlos, billig und hilft mit hoher Sicherheit,
steht aber in keinem Beipackzettel.


----------



## danyvet (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Herrlich, Peter! Ist zwar vielleeeeiiicht eeetwas übertrieben, aber auf ein paar wirds wohl schon zutreffen. Aber schön sarkastisch geschrieben. Zum Glück sind die meisten hier nur teilweise so veranlagt, aber wenn wir alle zusammenlegen würden, dann käme wahrscheinlich ein so ein Abbild raus.
Du wirst zwar jetzt sicher noch ein bissl weniger Freunde hier haben, weil sich vielleicht doch ein paar angesprochen und auf den Schlips getreten fühlen, aber ich kann dir, auch wenn ich keine Ahnung von den ganzen Mittelchen habe, schon ziemlich beipflichten, da ich meinen Teich ja auch so natürlich wie möglich haben will (auch wenn da jetzt ein paar Baufehler hinderlich sind, die ich hoffentlich ausmerzen kann).
Und man kann deinen Text eigentlich auf alle Bereiche ummünzen, nicht nur auf das Thema Gartenteich. Ist eigentlich ziemlich übliches Verhalten in unserer Gesellschaft heute  :?


----------



## Annett (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Hallo Peter.

Dein Sarkasmus in allen Ehren, jedoch wird hier zu ca. 95% vom Einsatz irgendwelcher Algenkiller oder pH-Wert-Mittelchen etc. abgeraten. Dafür wird eher auf Sachen wie Taubengrit für die Karbonathärte verwiesen und auf Geduld... 
Man sollte aber trotzdem jeden Teich und das Ziel seines Besitzers für sich betrachten.

Als etwas anderes liegendes Beispiel folgendes:
Manche halten Pferde ausschließlich in der Box... mit etwas Glück bekommen die Tuniercracks noch 1-2h Freigang an der Hand, ansonsten sehen sie nur die Reithalle oder ihre 4 Boxenwände. Wieder andere bevorzugen Offenstallhaltung. Und dann gibt es da noch Leutchen wie mich, Dir ihrem robusten Freizeit-Pferd gern ein Mittelding bieten möchten. 
Das Leben war und ist nie schwarz oder weiß - und es führt nicht nur ein Weg nach Rom. 

Solange es den Fischen dauerhaft gut geht, kann ich und sicher auch der Fisch mit so manchem Kompromiss leben. 
Erst vor wenigen Wochen musste ich lesen, wie ein richtig großer Teich (fast 80m³) mit Kies zum Gründeln, Pflanzen usw. "hochgegangen" ist.
__ Parasiten noch und nöcher.... ist das dann besser für die Tiere?

Ich kann ein hochgezüchtetes Vollblut auch nicht einfach so in der Steppe auswildern - es würde dort binnen kurzer Zeit einfach eingehen. Gleiches gilt für unsere ganzen Nutztiere.... 
Die Koi sehe ich in diesem Zusammenhang als Nutz-/Heimtier, auch wenn sie bei geringen, natürlichen Besatzdichten mittlerweile (leider) auch in der freien Natur zu finden sind und dort so manches Biotop für die einheimische Fauna unbrauchbar werden lassen.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (25. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Hi Annett!
Gut, dass hier zu ca. 95% vom Einsatz von Algenkillern oder pH-Mittelchen etc. abgeraten wird,
aber es gibt - ermuntert von Handel und Industrie - erschreckend viele Leute, die glauben,
genau so die "Probleme" in ihrem Teich lösen zu müssen:

Zu meinem großen Erstaunen denken doch tatsächlich viele, 
dass so ein Teich UNBEDINGT des Menschen gnädig helfender Hand bedarf, um überhaupt zu "funktionieren"
und sehen nicht, dass die Probleme (<= wozu ich definitiv NICHT die Anlage des Teiches zähle!), 
die sie da mit großem Aufwand an Technik, Arbeit, Stromkosten und Chemikalien zu beseitigen trachten,
nur durch sie selbst geschaffen wurden.
Die fröhliche Unbedarftheit, mit der da in natürliche Kreisläufe eingegriffen wird,
erinnert mich an jemanden, der sein Notebook mit der Kelle und dem Maurerhammer "repariert".

Tatsache ist, dass ein Teich grundsätzlich ÜBERHAUPT keine menschlichen Eingriffe braucht,
außer man strapaziert ihn durch Überbesatz, Fehlbestückung, Eingriffe in die Zusammensetzung der Biozönose, 
Einbringen von Fremdstoffen, plötzliche Beeinflussung der Wasserparameter, ...
DANN wird´s aber kniffelig und da das Richtige zu tun, 
erfordert Wissen, Erfahrung und Verständnis für das Zusammenspiel der Lebewesen.

Die Leidtragenden sind die Bewohner des Teiches:
Abgesehen davon, dass ich Pferde, die in einer Box ihr Leben fristen
und nur manchmal und dann nur kurz und an der Leine raus dürfen, zutiefst bedaure,
ist das schlichte Überleben der Tiere eben noch kein sicheres Zeichen für artgerechte menschenwürdige Haltung
(Wem der Begriff "menschenwürdig" nicht gefällt, kann ja etwas anderes einsetzen.).
Käfighühner und Hochhaus-Batterieschweine führen uns das drastisch vor Augen;
allerdings haben die eine genau festgelegte und beschränkte Lebensspanne vor sich,
während so mancher __ Goldfisch oder Koi solange aushalten muss,
bis er über den Jordan geht und durch den nächsten ersetzt wird.
(Der Beitrag über den bombentrichterförmigen, pflanzenlosen Spritzbetonteich,
an dessen scharfkantigen Wänden sich die Karpfen fortwährend verletzt haben
und in der Folge an __ Parasiten und Pilzen gelitten haben, ist mir in deutlicher Erinnerung;
vergleichbares darf selbst bei Batterieschweinen nicht vorkommen!)

Kannst du dich an den Beitrag mit dem in freier Wildbahn geangelten Riesenkoi erinnern, der unlängst hier gepostet wurde? 
Welches ungläubiges Erstaunen der bei der Forengemeinde der ausgelöst hat? (Fake! Fotomontage! usw.)
Offenbar haben viele Koibesitzer noch nie ausgewachsene Koi zu Gesicht bekommen!
(... und werden in ihren Behältern auch nie welche sehen, weil ihre jung sterben =>Wikipedia)
Außerdem beweist das nachdrücklich, dass Koi PROBLEMLOS ausgewildert werden können
und auch ich habe in den Altarmen der Wiener Donauauen schon des öfteren welche beobachtet.
(Aufgrund der bis auf die Farbe kaum existierenden Unterschiede zu wildlebenden Karpfen 
halte ich das noch für am wenigsten bedenkliches Aussetzen,
insbesondere wenn man bedenkt, dass man sowieso schon selten WIRKLICHE __ Wildkarpfen findet,
sondern häufiger zwischenmuskelgräten- und schuppenreduzierte Rassen wie Spiegelkarpfen oder Lederkarpfen.)
Sicher sind Qualzuchten wie Schleierwänze, Himmelsgucker, Eierfische usw. NICHT in freier Natur überlebensfähig,
wie das beim hochgezüchteten Vollblut aussieht, kann ich mangels Fachkompetenz nicht beurteilen,
aber Hausschweine, Kaninchen* oder Ziegen verwildern problemlos 
und wenn sie nicht aufgrund ihrer auffälligen Fellfärbung leichter erjagd werden,
auch dauerhaft.

*) Farbkaninchenpopulation in der WIG in Wien  X


----------



## CoolNiro (25. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*



> Sicher sind Qualzuchten wie Schleierwänze, Himmelsgucker, Eierfische usw. NICHT in freier Natur überlebensfähig,



 Bei mir schon...


----------



## derschwarzepeter (25. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Du weisst wo Schleierwschwänze, Himmelsgucker oder Eierfische dauerhaft und jahrelang 
in absolut freier Wildbahn unter dem Konkurrenz- und Selektionsdruck anderer freilebender Tiere leben?

Dann muss wohl in diesem von dir beobachteten, unbeinflusst natürlichen Biotop
verkrüppelte Doppelschwänzigkeit mit schaukelnder Fortbewegung,
blasig aufgetriebene Augen und/oder Flossenlosigkeit 
einen realen Wettbewerbsvorteil darstellen;
die Chnesen haben damit also der Evolution einen Dienst erwiesen
und ihr maßgeblich auf die Sprünge geholfen.
(... oder haben die die etwa gar nicht herausgezüchtet 
sondern bloss vor jahrhunderten genau dort gefangen???)

Bitte beschreibe uns die näheren Faktoren dieses einzigartigen Lebensraumes
und wie ersich in unserer vom Menschen durchgestilten Welt erhalten konnte!


----------



## CoolNiro (25. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Schaust halt meine Bilder und meine Videos an, 
http://www.youtube.com/user/CoolNiro07#p/u ,
manchmal ist schauen besser als reden(schreiben).
Erstrecht wenn man als kleines Individum auf unserem
Planeten eine 4000 Jahre alte Tradition kritisiert.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Hi Andy!
Ich hab mir deine Grundwasserlandschaft schon angesehen 
und sie gefällt mir ausnehmend gut - Kompliment!
Auch das Video find ich toll, aber sei mir nicht bös: 
"freie Natur" ist das beim besten Willen nicht.

Das hat mit "im Freien" nix zu tun; 
da geht´s unter anderem um Raubtier-Beute-Gleichgewichte:
Setz so einen __ Schleierschwanz in ein Augewässer oder einen Schotterteich
und er ist die Jause das nächsten Hechts, Welses, Reihers oder der nächsten __ Ringelnatter.
Chance den ersten Tag zu überleben: 
Null.

Drum hab ich zwar schon Koi (über 1/2 m) beobachtet, aber keine Goldfische.


----------



## CoolNiro (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Hallo Peter,

die (Hechts, Welses, Reihers oder der nächsten __ Ringelnatter) scheiden
zwar bei mir als potentielle Feinde aus, aber dafür schaun schon mal
Elster oder Marder vorbei und auch die Schleier lernen dann abzutauchen.
Die Verluste sind da eher gering. Jede künstlich angelegte Teichland-
schaft wird nie 100% der Natur entsprechen, da geb ich Dir schon recht.
Aber bei der Artenvielfalt die sich bei mir mitten in der Innenstadt einfindet
ist das doch schon ein ganz guter Schritt in die richtige Richtung.
Von Kleinstgetier bis zur im Moment laichenden __ Erdkröte fehlt da nix
und wie Du in anderen Beiträgen oft schreibst, eingegriffen wird bei
mir so gut wie gar nicht, das regelt sich alles von selbst.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## danyvet (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

 WAAAAAS?!?!?!? Andy, bei dir laicht JETZT eine Erdröte???? Wo bist du? Auf der anderen Seite der Erdkugel, wo jetzt Frühling ist?


----------



## Annett (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Moin Peter.

Du hast aber einen merkwürdigen Antwort-Rythmus. 14 Tage Ruhe, und dann gehts mit Pauken und Trompeten weiter im Thema? 


derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Hi Annett!
> Gut, dass hier zu ca. 95% vom Einsatz von Algenkillern oder pH-Mittelchen etc. abgeraten wird,
> aber es gibt - ermuntert von Handel und Industrie - erschreckend viele Leute, die glauben,
> genau so die "Probleme" in ihrem Teich lösen zu müssen:


Genau deshalb sind wir hier. Nur hilft zum Umdenken lernen in den seltensten Fällen eine große Portion Sarkasmus oder Dauerfeuer, sondern aufklären, erklären, diskutieren. Mit Deiner Art verprellst Du die große Mehrheit der User. Kaum noch jemand reagiert auf Deine Beiträge... irgendwie habe ich eine Diskussion anders in Erinnerung und gerade als Moderator sollte man wissen, dass es IMMER mehrere Blickwinkel und Möglichkeiten in Bezug auf die verschiedensten Themen gibt. Und diese soll ein Forum (im Rahmen des deutschen/österreichischen/schweizerischen/europäischen Rechts) aufzeigen.
Gibt es nur eine, absolute + richtige Meinung, macht weder ein Forum, noch eine Diskussion, geschweige denn ein Moderator Sinn. Dann reicht eine Möglichkeit Fragen + Nachfragen zu stellen und ein einziger (All-)Wissender beantwortet diese. Fertig.
Wollen wir das? Ist hier irgend jemand tatsächlich allwissend zu irgendeinem Thema? 
Wohl kaum. 


> Zu meinem großen Erstaunen denken doch tatsächlich viele,
> dass so ein Teich UNBEDINGT des Menschen gnädig helfender Hand bedarf, um überhaupt zu "funktionieren"
> und sehen nicht, dass die Probleme (<= wozu ich definitiv NICHT die Anlage des Teiches zähle!),
> die sie da mit großem Aufwand an Technik, Arbeit, Stromkosten und Chemikalien zu beseitigen trachten,
> ...


Einerseits sagst Du Andy, sein Teich sei keine freie Natur, andererseits vergleichst Du unsere Teiche ständig damit... was soll das?
Ein Teich im Garten, in einem Siedlungsgebiet ist keine freie Natur und kann daher auch nicht mit dieser verglichen werden!
Das fängst schon bei der unnatürlichen Abdichtung mittels Teichfolie an. Verabschiede Dich also von der Vorstellung, einen 2, 5, 10, 40 oder 80 m³ Teich mit den riesigen Weihern (ebenfalls zumeist künstlich) zu vergleichen! Das geht schief und so ziemlich jeder wird hier bei einem solchen Vergleich zu Recht dagegen halten - nach Deinen Auftritten aber vermutlich nur noch in Gedanken. 
Die Prozesse mögen zum Teil gleich sein, jedoch läuft ein kleiner Teich mit Fischen und je nach Größe, Lage usw. mehr oder weniger deutlich instabiler als ein Teich/See mit mehreren tausend Kubikmetern Wasser und permanentem Grund-/Oberflächenwasserzulauf. 
Was soll denn jemand mit nur 400m² Grundstück inkl. Haus machen? Auf einen Teich verzichten? Teiche (mit Fischen) sind nach Deinen Aussagen nur ein Hobby für die oberen Hunderttausend, denn die können sich benötigten (Teich)Platz kaufen. 
Reicht es nicht, dass einen der Handel/Handwerk z.T. abzockt, sobald nur der Begriff "Teich" fällt, weil sie meinen, da steckt viel Kohle dahinter?



> Käfighühner und Hochhaus-Batterieschweine führen uns das drastisch vor Augen;
> allerdings *haben die eine genau festgelegte und beschränkte Lebensspanne vor sich*,
> während so mancher __ Goldfisch oder Koi solange aushalten muss,
> bis er über den Jordan geht und durch den nächsten ersetzt wird.


Ist das so? Da habe ich aber während meiner Ausbildung und auch aus verschiedenen Quellen (Tierschutz) anderes gesehen und gelesen.
Hinter unserem Grundstück gab es eine Hähnchenmastanlage. Den Mist durften wir auf unseren Feldern entsorgen. Wie oft waren dort Kadaver drin... Wo bitte ist da die genau festgelegte Lebensspanne? 
Was meinst Du, wie oft in solchen Anlagen selektiert wird?
Zweifelsohne bin ich gegen tierquälerische Haltungsformen, jedoch muss man wohl jegliche Tierhaltung einstellen und den Verzehr von konventionell erzeugten, tierischen Produkten sowieso, folgt man Deinen Ausführungen. Schade, dass das nicht jeder Geldbeutel mit macht. 


> Außerdem beweist das nachdrücklich, dass Koi PROBLEMLOS ausgewildert werden können
> und auch ich habe in den Altarmen der Wiener Donauauen schon des öfteren welche beobachtet.
> (Aufgrund der bis auf die Farbe kaum existierenden Unterschiede zu wildlebenden Karpfen
> halte ich das noch für am wenigsten bedenkliches Aussetzen,


Zum Glück sehen das unsere Gesetze anders... Koi, Goldfische und Co. haben in unseren natürlichen Gewässern, sofern es diese noch gibt, absolut gar nichts verloren. 
Sollen die Koi sich mit den letzten __ Wildkarpfen paaren oder KHV einschleppen und die Population auf die eine oder andere Weise komplett vernichten, oder wie denkst Du Dir das? 



> aber Hausschweine, Kaninchen* oder Ziegen verwildern problemlos
> und wenn sie nicht aufgrund ihrer auffälligen Fellfärbung leichter erjagd werden,
> auch dauerhaft.
> *) Farbkaninchenpopulation in der WIG in Wien X


Vielleicht fehlen in Wien die passenden Räuber, weil der Mensch diese verdrängt/ausgerottet hat? 
Wenn ich meine Ziege auswilderer, dann überlebt die vermutlich den nächsten Winter nicht - hier gibt es max. Straßenränder und Feldwege mit etwas Grünland links und rechts. Dazu nur noch wenige Feldgehölze. Abgesehen davon ist er sehr mäklig. Die "freie Natur" ist hier schon seit hunderten Jahren nicht mehr so, wie sie ohne Menschenhand wäre!
Ziegen wollen und sollten nicht dauerhaft nass-kaltem Wetter ausgesetzt sein, da sie sonst sehr schnell krank werden. Wie soll das im Herbst/Winter gehen? Ohne Dach?
Ziegen stammen nicht aus Nordeuropa. 


> Alle Ziegenrassen stammen von der Bezoarziege (Capra aegagrus) ab. Diese Wildziege ist in den Bergen von Kreta, Zypern und Vorderasien beheimatet, wo sie noch heute vorkommt. *Die besonderen Witterungs- und Fütterungsverhältnisse dieser Regionen haben die Bezoarziege und damit auch unsere Hausziegen maßgeblich geprägt.*


Quelle

Alles in allem: Deine Vergleiche hinken gewaltig.


----------



## Vechtaraner (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Hallo 
Ich würde gerne ein paar Dinge unerstreichen die hier genannt wurden.


Annett schrieb:


> Mit Deiner Art verprellst Du die große Mehrheit der User. Kaum noch jemand reagiert auf Deine Beiträge...



Ich hatte mal mit den Gedanken gespielt,da aber zumeist immer die gleiche Leier....zeitverschwendung.




> Einerseits sagst Du Andy, sein Teich sei keine freie Natur, andererseits vergleichst Du unsere Teiche ständig damit...



Das kann schnell passieren wenn mann in Eifer des Gefechts "betriebsblind" wird.

Ich denke kein künstlich angelegter Teich (egal wie groß oder klein) wird mit einem natürlichen Teich oder See vergleichbar sein.Man kann als Mensch zwar einiges tun um es so natürlich wie möglich zu erschaffen,die Natur ersetzen wird aber wohl keiner schaffen!

Es gibt tausende Hobbyteichbesitzer und wenn es von irgendetwas zahlreich gibt,ist immer auch einer dabei der daraus Profit schlagen will.Die Industrie daraufhin zu verteufeln halte ich jedoch für falsch.Man muss schon ein wenig über den Tellerrand schauen und den Rattenschwanz mit bedenken wenn man sich derartig äussert.Es gibt bestimmt auch zahlreiche Beispiele wo eben diverse Mittelchen vor schlimmeren bewahrt haben.
Krankheiten,__ Parasiten oder das umkippen eines Teiches muss nicht unbedingt immer in der Verantwortung desTeichbesitzers seinen Ursprung haben.An verschiedenen Orten ist aufgrund des vorhandenen Wassers vielleicht ein Teich garnicht möglich,sofern man das Wasser nicht aufbereitet.Sollen die Leute deswegen darauf verzichten?

Ich kenne derartige Diskussionen bzw. verhemnde Meinungen bereits aus der Aquaristik.
Nicht selten wird auch dort darüber diskutiert was ein natürliches Aquarium sei.
Die einzige wahre Antwort ist m.E., es gibt kein einziges!
Was es aber glücklichweise und dank diverse Aquarianer gibt,sind Fische die in der freien (eigentlich) heimischen Gewässern bereits nicht mehr nachweisbar sind und als ausgestorben gelten.
In vielen Zoo und Tierpaks gibt es Tierarten welche in der Natur nicht mehr zu finden sind.
Ist ein Zoo o.ä. mit den natürlichen Bedingungen zu vergleichen?
Wie verhält es sich da wohl mit den künstlich angelegten Teichen bzw. Biotopen?
Wer weiss schon so ganz genau welches Tier oder Insekt sich am,um oder im seinem Teich einen evtl. letzten Zufluchtsort gefunden hat?
Ich schätze ohne die vielen Teiche egal wie groß oder klein gäbes ganz sicher das ein oder andere Getier weniger.

Ich bitte den schwarzen peter es mir nicht übel zu nehmen,aber mit seiner wehemneten Sicht der Natürlichkeit und möglichst alles der Natur zu überlassen kann mann bisweilen auch mehr schaden als gutes tun.Für dich wäre ein Job bei der PETA  wie geschaffen

Gruß Juergen


----------



## HaDie (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Hallo Vanessa,
ich würde die Chemie aus dem Teich lassen, ex gibt billigere Alternativen.
bei meinem Miniteich hatte ich auch Schwebealgen, ich habe dann herkömmliche Filtermatten für Dunstabzugshaupen um die Pumpe gewickelt und diese dann wöchenlich erneuert, bis der teich klar war.
Außerdem tretten die Pflanzen irgentwann mit den Algen in Konkurrenz.
Der Teich ist nicht gekippt, er beginnt nur sein eigenleben.
Habe Gedult und lasse dem Teich Zeit.


----------



## CoolNiro (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*



> Zitat:
> Einerseits sagst Du Andy, sein Teich sei keine freie Natur, andererseits vergleichst Du unsere Teiche ständig damit...
> 
> Das kann schnell passieren wenn mann in Eifer des Gefechts "betriebsblind" wird.
> ...



oh, meine Teiche kommen da aber schon relativ nahe ran, da sie ja eigentlich
wie ein natürlicher Quellsee funktionieren. Das künstliche ist eher die Pumpe im
Grundwasser, die die natürliche Quelle ersetzt. Die Folie ist nur zu Sicherheit
falls die Pumpe kaputt geht, damit die Fische nicht auf dem trockenen sitzen.
Im Normalfall steht das Wasser höher als die Folie, die somit nicht nötig wäre.

Aber ganz wie in freier Wildbahn gehts natürlich nicht 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Christine (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Die Diskussion zu Mitleidskäufen findet Ihr jetzt hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/29368


----------



## Dilmun (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Danke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## derschwarzepeter (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Hi Annett!
Na sorry für den Antwort-Rythmus, 
aber es es hat ja weder gebrannt, noch an Aktualität verloren 
und Dauerfeuer sollt´s ja auch nicht sein.

Aufzuklären und zu erklären versuche ich mit Quellenangaben und Erfahrungsberichten
und weil uns die Diskussion weiterbringt, hab ich mich hier registrieren lassen.
Schliesslich ist doch das Spannende an der belebten Natur, 
dass sie sich nur mit NICHT exakten Wissenschaften greifen lässt
und das lässt ambitionierten Beobachtern, Machern und Denkern Gewicht zukommen.
Allwissend ist dabei somit mit absoluter Sicherheit KEINER von uns
und der Sinn des Forums ist doch wohl, dass jeder beitragen kann, was er weiss 
bzw. vom Wissen oder den Erfahrungen anderer profitiert.

Über mangelnde Reaktionen auf meine Beiträge kann ich mich nicht beklagen 
(Hui, manchmal fallen die durchaus hitzig aus! Ich bekomme aber auch viele positive PN.)
und wem sie nicht gefallen oder wer keine sachdienlichen Informationen dazu beitragen kann oder will, 
der möge doch bitte die Scrollleiste ganz rechts benutzen - ich werd´s verschmerzen.

Als Gegengewicht zur hier übermächtig tätigen Techniklobby (und ich bin selbst Ingenieur!)
vertrete ich vielleicht eine - wie soll ich sagen? - überzeichnet naturlastige Haltung,
da ich den Eindruck habe, dass mindestens 80 % der Beiträge ein Teichbild implizieren,
das ein ohne Brachialeinsatz teuerster Technik und laufendem Betreuen nicht überlebensfähiges Gewässer beschreibt. 
Erklärbar ist es für mich schlicht dadurch, 
dass Leute mit naturNAHEN (!) Teichen einfach weniger Probleme haben als die,
die mindestens die Kosten eines Mittelklasseautos in den Teich investiert haben
und Technik betreiben, die jedem Industrie-Anlagenbauer das Herz im Leibe lachen lässt.

Tatsächlich ist ein Teich jedoch ein Lebensraum, 
bei dem die Natur erstaunlich viel "selbst erledigt", wenn man´s nicht kampfhaft verhindert.
Selbstverständlich hat das Grenzen (Es wird wohl keiner von uns eine Fischotterpopulation halten!),
aber die biologischen Kreisläufe sind eben in vielerlei Ebenen organisiert,
die jeweils aufeinander aufbauen. (Die Fischotter kommen da eher erst ganz oben.)
Insofern ist der künstliche Gartenteich in vielerlei Hinsicht einem natürlichen Gewässer sehr sehr ähnlich,
wenn auch selbstverständlich nicht GLEICH.
Den gravierendsten Unterschied macht dabei wohl die Folien- oder Betonabdichtung,
die unsere (aber nicht Coolniro-Andys) Teich in manchen Beziehungen zur Sackgasse macht:
Es kommt zur Akkumulation mancher Stoffe (Phosphor, Nährstoffe, Härtebildner, ...)
HIER ist unsere helfende Hand gefragt und unser Eingreifen wird unentbehrlich 
für das LANGFRISTIGE "Funktionieren" des Teiches.
Es geht da gar nicht um´s "Ersetzen der Natur" im Gesamten,
sondern nur in den wenigen Belangen, wo ihr die Möglichkeiten genommen sind.
In weiten Bereichen sind diese jedoch gegeben 
und mit jedem Wasser, das auch nur so einigermaßen in Ordnung (z.B: trinkbar) ist,
lässt sich ein biologisch einfandfreier Teich befüllen.
Dabei kommt´s auch praktisch nicht auf die Lage oder den zur Verfügung stehenden Platz an;
wenn man bei der Auswahl des Besatzes darauf Rücksicht nimmt,
stellen sich bis zu einem sehr hohen Niveau die angeführten biologischen Kreisläufe ein.
Die Frage ist also nicht: Natürlich - JA oder NEIN,
sondern WIE WEIT - die Grauzone ist sehr breit.
Meine "Sicht der Natürlichkeit" ist damit weit weniger vehement als manchem vielleicht erscheint:
Die Natur KANN einfach sehr viel regeln - auch und besonders im Gartenteich.

Das ist zu meiner Verwunderung vielen Leuten, die gern einen Teich hätten, nicht bewusst
und wenn dann jemand mit der Koihaltung im Mörtelschaff Probleme hat,
braucht der keine Tipps zur künstlichen Fischbeatmung und Befeuchtung des herausstehenden Schwanzes
(jaja, ich weiss, das war wieder überzeichnet, aber um niemand auf den Schlips zu steigen, 
wollte ich keine konkreten Beispiele nennen, auch wenn´s mich wirklich gejuckt hat!)
sondern a) Erklärungen, dass ein Teich mehr ist als nur Wasser, __ Goldfisch und Seerose
und b) Tipps, wie man´s alternativ gestalten kann.
... und plötzlich kostet´s nur mehr einen Bruchteil, macht unverhältnismäßig weniger Arbeit
und "funktioniert" _trotzdem_.

Für die Intensivtierhaltung (Käfighühner und Co) wollte ich selbstverständlich KEINE Lanze brechen;
diese Viecher sind bedauenswert in jeder Hinsicht.
Wenn man aber überlegt, dass ein Koi - wie jeder Karpfen - locker 100 Jahre alt werden KANN
und die Koibesitzer dann angesichts eines ausgewachsenen erschreckt meinen, das sei keiner,
muss einem das doch auch zu denken geben, oder?
Ich lebe nahe des (und im) Naturparks Donauauen, der größten zusammenhängen Aulandschaft Mitteleuropas 
und bin natürlich auch gegen das Aussetzen von Koi, 
aber ungeachtet der gesetzlichen Lage finde ich persönlich das weit weniger schlimm,
als z.B. das Aussetzen von Schmuckschildkröten, die die heimischen Emys verdrängen.
Leider fehlen auch hierzulande schon die passenden Räuber;
kein Bär würde das entlaufene und verwilderte Hausschwein verschmausen,
nur weil´s rosa aus dem Gebüsch leuchtet.
Ich kann jetzt natürlich nicht sagen, ob das öfter Schnupfen bekommen wird wie ein Wildschwein
und wenn das bei den Ziegen so sein sollte, dann tut´s mir leid; 
lassen wir halt fiktiv Schafe frei:
DIE schimmeln selbst in Schottland nicht 
und Pullover haben sie auch!


----------



## Christine (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Die Diskussion zu __ Goldfisch"sonderformen" und Mitleidskäufen findet Ihr jetzt hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/29368


Und die Krötenbilder sind dort: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4033/page-23/?q=kr%F6ten

 Das man immer hinter Euch herräumen muss!


----------



## Vechtaraner (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Sorry habe ich jetzt garnicht mitbekommen


----------



## Annett (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Hallo.



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Hi Annett!
> Na sorry für den Antwort-Rythmus,
> aber es es hat ja weder gebrannt, noch an Aktualität verloren
> und Dauerfeuer sollt´s ja auch nicht sein.


Da mag was dran sein, nur muss man so immer wieder von Neuem Beginnen - mir ist eine Diskussion über einen überschaubaren Zeitrahmen irgendwie lieber. Aber das tut tatsächlich wenig zur Sache und ich denke, wir bewegen uns immer mehr off-topic...


> *Aufzuklären und zu erklären versuche ich mit Quellenangaben* und Erfahrungsberichten
> und weil uns die Diskussion weiterbringt, hab ich mich hier registrieren lassen.
> Schliesslich ist doch das Spannende an der belebten Natur,
> dass sie sich nur mit NICHT exakten Wissenschaften greifen lässt
> ...


Das dicke Markierte habe ich dann bisher wohl immer überlesen...
Ansonsten: 


> Über mangelnde Reaktionen auf meine Beiträge kann ich mich nicht beklagen
> (Hui, manchmal fallen die durchaus hitzig aus! Ich bekomme aber auch viele positive PN.)
> und wem sie nicht gefallen oder wer keine sachdienlichen Informationen dazu beitragen kann oder will,
> der möge doch bitte die Scrollleiste ganz rechts benutzen - ich werd´s verschmerzen.


Es wären sicherlich noch mehr, wobei ich nicht verleugnen möchte, dass auch Provokationen und Übertreibungen eine Diskussion erst in Gang setzen können. Bestes Beispiel ist die (deutsche) Politik.


> Als Gegengewicht zur hier übermächtig tätigen Techniklobby (und ich bin selbst Ingenieur!)
> vertrete ich vielleicht eine - wie soll ich sagen? - überzeichnet naturlastige Haltung,
> da ich den Eindruck habe, dass mindestens 80 % der Beiträge ein Teichbild implizieren,
> das ein ohne Brachialeinsatz teuerster Technik und laufendem Betreuen nicht überlebensfähiges Gewässer beschreibt.
> ...


Da gibt es wesentlich mehr grau, als schwarz und weiß. Nicht jeder Teich mit Fischen/Koi entspricht einem Mittelklassewagen. Und das ist gut so!


> Die Natur KANN einfach sehr viel regeln - auch und besonders im Gartenteich.


Nur hat alles seine Grenzen, aber das hatten wir ja schon.
Es gibt und gab wirklich naturnahe Koiteiche, bald 80 m³ groß... wenn man da aber versäumt, halbwegs Sauberkeit am Boden hinzubekommen, knallt es irgendwann, denn die fiesen Ektoparasiten lauern nur darauf, dass die Fische geschwächt sind. Und dann kommt das große Fressen. 

So etwas liest man immer wieder in den Koiforen und genau aus dem Grund kann ich auch den Vergleich zwischen Haus-/Nutztier und den wildlebenden Vorfahren eben jener nicht unkommentiert stehen lassen.
Jedes Haushuhn, dass Du hier auswilderst, wird binnen kurzer Zeit über den Jordan gehen.
Jedes Schaf wird spätestens in den heißen Sommern kaputt gehen, da es keinen natürlichen Fellwechsel (das sind zumeist Wollschafe und keine Haarschafe!!) mehr vollziehen kann und laut Tierschutzgesetz mindestens eine Schur im Jahr Pflicht ist! 
Jedes rosa Schwein hat viel zu wenig Borsten, um die eisigen Winter in unseren Breitengraden zu überleben. 
Reicht das nun erstmal mit nicht zutreffenden Vergleichen?? 
Natürlich können verwilderte Hausenten draußen überleben. Die Erpel sind aber so blöd, dass sie sich zu mehreren auf die Weibchen stürzen und diese beim Paarungsversuch zumeist schlichtweg ertränken. 
Also wird auch dort die Natur selektieren, bis das menschlich beeinflußte Genom nur noch zu einem Bruchteil vorhanden ist. 
Zusätzlich kommt es darauf an, was der Mensch bei seinen Zuchtprogrammen beeinflußt hat... in die freie Wildbahn gehören m.M.n. auch aus Tierschutzgründen nur WILDtiere. 
Genauso gehören eben die Zuchtvarianten (Rassen) in Unterkünfte (Stall, Weide, Teich...), die sie vor allem erstmal gesund erhalten. Die Optik ist dabei völlig irrelevant!


----------



## CoolNiro (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Hallo Annett,



> Genauso gehören eben die Zuchtvarianten (Rassen) in Unterkünfte (Stall, Weide, Teich...), die sie vor allem erstmal gesund erhalten. Die Optik ist dabei völlig irrelevant!



ich würde in einem völlig kahlen Haus ohne Bilder, Pflanzen, Tapette
oder schönen Anstrich krank werden, empfinden das Tiere anders?

Gruß
Andy


----------



## derschwarzepeter (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Hi Annett!
Ich bin grundsätzlich mit dir absolut einer Meinung
und WILL ja auch gar keine Koi auswildern.
Mir ging's auch im Wesentlichen nur darum,
dass Koi die gleichen Lebensbedingungen verdienen und auch ertragen wie Karpfen,
nachdem sie nicht zuletzt auch den gleichen Pelz haben,
nämlich keinen.

Ob's da jetzt vielleicht irgendwelche überzüchteten und deswegen hinfälligen Rassen gibt,
weiss ich nicht 100%ig, aber für den "üblichen" Koi trifft das sicher zu,
wie der Beitrag mit dem "Riesen"-Koi zeigt, der eigentlich keiner ist, 
sondern nur erwachsen.

Was dazu die von dir urgierten Quellen betrifft (ich hab nur "Wikipedia" geschrieben), bitte hier.


----------



## danyvet (2. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

@ Annett:


> Die Erpel sind aber so blöd, dass sie sich zu mehreren auf die Weibchen stürzen und diese beim Paarungsversuch zumeist schlichtweg ertränken


Das passiert bei __ Kröten aber auch, und gar nicht so selten (in meinem Teich heuer 2x passiert). Und die waren nie domestiziert, soweit ich weiß


----------



## Limnos (11. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Hi

Kein Teich läßt sich keimfrei anlegen. Ob wir es wollen oder nicht , bzw. unterstützen oder auch nicht: es kommen Bakterien hinein, und wenn sie zusagende Bedingungen vorfinden, vermehren die sich auch. Die Zugabe von Bakteriensubstrat bringt da höchstens einen minimalen Zeitvorsprung, schadet aber auch nicht. Im Übrigen erzeugen viele Bakterien Sporen, die durchaus im freien Wasser vorkommen. Sie setzen sich dann an irgendeiner festen Unterlage an und bilden Bakterienplaques.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## jochen (11. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Hallo Wolfgang,



> Die Zugabe von Bakteriensubstrat bringt da höchstens einen minimalen Zeitvorsprung, schadet aber auch nicht



auch wenn ich mich wiederhole.

Wenn ich einen gut laufenden Filter einen Teil des Bakteriensubstrates (ist nichts weiter als Filtermulm) entnehme,
und mit diesen Substrat einen neuen Filter animpfe, funktioniert (umwandelt) dieser sofort.

Schon zigfach ausgeführt, und es ist noch kein Fisch an einer Nitritvergiftung erkrankt oder gar gestorben,
Nitrit konnte ich mit dieser Methode in neu eingericheten Becken in bedenklicher Dosis noch nie nachweisen, obwohl es mir möglich ist mit genauen Geräten die Parameter zu messen.

Natürlich muss im neuen Becken vernünftigt gefüttert und besetzt werden.

Mit freundlichen Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## Limnos (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Hallo Jochen

Filtermulm enthält alles mögliche in weit höherem Maße als Bakterien. Wenn ich einen neuen Filter animpfe *beginnt* der zu arbeiten. Sinnvoller wäre es nicht den Mulm sondern Filtermaterial, das schon mit Bakterien überzogen ist in den neuen Filter einzubringen. Ob sich diese Bakterien aber schnell vermehren und das andere Filtermaterial überziehen, hängt davon ab, ob sie gute Lebensbedingungen vorfinden: Nahrung, Sauerstoff, Wärme. 
Bevor wir einen Teich mit Tieren besetzen und die Stoffe ausscheiden, gibt es aber für die Bakterien kaum Nahrungsquellen. Mir hat bisher noch keiner erklären können, woher das Nitrit, bzw. sein Vorläufer Ammonium in einem frisch gefüllten Teich/Aquarium stammen soll. Wir füllen i.A. mit Wasser aus der Leitung, das nach EU Verordnung bis 50 mg/l Nitrat enthalten darf. Wer sollte das Nitrat zu Nitrit reduzieren? Der Nitritpeak ist in aller Munde, aber es gibt auch genug Leute, die messen und messen und fragen: wann kommt denn nun endlich der Nitritpeak? In einem Teich mit vielen Unterwasserpflanzen dürfte bei dem Sauerstoffangebot Nitrit nur für ganz kurze Zeit existieren bevor es schon zu Nitrat weiter oxidiert wird. Und das wird wiederum als Nährstoff von den Pflanzen zur Eiweißsynthese u.a. aufgenommen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## jochen (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Hallo Wolfgang,

stimme deinen obigen Beitrag voll und ganz zu...

ich entnehme nur den Mulm und impfe den neuen Filter mit diesen an, da meist das Substrat des alten Filters im alten Becken gebraucht wird,
dennoch setze ich sofort Fische gemäßigt nach dem Animpfen des neuen Filtersubstrates ein,
auch Tiere die sehr heikel auf Nitrit reagieren. 

Für einen Anfänger soll das natürlich nicht stehen, dazu benötigt man schon etwas Erfahrung,
Anfängern ist wohl besser geraten das wochenlange Einfahren eines Beckens oder Teiches.



Limnos schrieb:


> Mir hat bisher noch keiner erklären können, woher das Nitrit, bzw. sein Vorläufer Ammonium in einem frisch gefüllten Teich/Aquarium stammen soll.
> MfG.
> Wolfgang



dazu gebe ich eben Mulm in den Becken auf/in dem Mulm sind ja nicht nur die nitrifizierenden Bakterien, wie du es ja auch beschrieben hast, sondern auch Nährstoffe für die Nitrifikanten.
Desweiteren gebe ich immer Futter zu, auch wenn nicht sofort der Besatz zugeführt wird.
Aus dem Futter (natürlich in geringen Mengen) entwickelt sich eben auch "Nahrung und Ansporn" der Nitrifikanten.

Also Nahrung wäre da,
Sauerstoff wird mit der Pumpenumwälzung verbunden mit einer Oberflächenströmung in das Wasser gebracht (um vieles effektiver als ein Sprudelstein)
und Wärme zumindest im Aquarium durch einen Heizstab, am Teich sollte man solche Aktionen eh erst im Frühjahr machen wenn das Wasser konstant 12 ° C. hält.




Mit freundlichen Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## Annett (2. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Moin Peter.

Leider muss ich da nochmal nachharken, denn so kann man das nicht stehen lassen. Ein wenig sollte man schon differenzieren...



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Mir ging's auch im Wesentlichen nur darum,
> dass Koi die gleichen Lebensbedingungen verdienen und auch ertragen wie Karpfen,
> nachdem sie nicht zuletzt auch den gleichen Pelz haben,
> nämlich keinen.


Dir ist aber schon klar, dass so ziemlich jeder Koihalter hier im Forum KEIN Direktimporteur ist und somit nicht direkt beim Züchter einkaufen kann? Und das die Farbkoi mittlerweile ganz sicher nicht mehr in den Reisfeldern der armen Bauernfamilien rumpaddeln und die Mudponds (Lehmteiche) sicher auch von Menschenhand gemacht wurden?
Auch bei den japanischen Züchtern werden die Tiere zur Selektion eng zusammen gepfercht und in klarem Wasser vorgehalten - sonst sieht der Einkäufer ja nicht, wofür er zahlt. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAyQxRm9Hc4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIseM9qSUlw (es sind mind. 4 Teile - ab Teil 2 kann man scheinbar "live" bei einem Erdbeben dabei sein, in Teil 3 sieht man einen der "Naturteiche" - Pflanzen sieht man je nach Teich keine oder nur sehr wenige!)
Der normale Koihalter kauft sich seine Lieblinge jedoch nicht in Japan, sondern beim Zwischenhändler/Händler und dort werden die Fische nach ihrer Ankunft u.U. prophylaktisch schon mal mit allen möglichen Medikamenten behandelt.
Japanische Koi sind gegenüber hier in Europa geborenen "Euro-Koi" Weicheier. Siehe dazu auch Jochens Bericht über die sächsischen Goldfische und die vom Fischhändler. 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=311576#post311576 (ziemlich weit unten im Beitrag)
Zusätzlich sei an dieser Stelle erwähnt, dass das Klima in Japan schon ein wenig anders ist, als bei uns. Klar, stimmen evtl. die Max./Minimalwerte, aber soweit mir bekannt, ist der Winter dort um einiges kürzer... und eine schnelle + beständige Abkühlung (Herbst) und wieder Erwärmung (Frühjahr) des Wassers kommt dem Immunsystem der Koi zu Gute. Unsere wechselhaften Temperaturen auch in relativ großen Teichen jedoch bringen die Koi bei fehlender Teichhygiene schon mal an den Rand des Jordans. 

Fehlende Teichhygiene ist jedoch in vielen großen, naturnahen Teichen OHNE Filtertechnik oftmals ein riesen Problem! 
Wenn die Fische dann Lochfraß oder völlig verkeimte Kiemen haben + daran eingehen, geht es ihnen besser, als ihren Kollegen im "Hi-Tech-Teich"? Wohl kaum. 
Welcher Teichbesitzer hat schon einen dauerhaften Zu- und Ablauf von bestem Frischwasser, sodass er auf Filtertechnik verzichten kann? (Andy mal außen vorgelassen...)
Du kannst Dein großes Gewässer mit 5 Karauschen weder jederman aufschwatzen, noch mit jedem Teich vergleichen. Bei Grundstücksgrößen von plus/minus 350m² kann man nun mal keinen 200m² Teich zaubern, wenn man dort auch noch wohnen und leben möchte. Auch sind Teichtiefen von über 1,5 m je nach Bundesland in D bei der Kommune baurechtlich zu genehmigen. 
Dazu kommt - wofür halte ich mir farbig unterschiedliche Fische, wenn ich die nicht sehen kann? Dann würden es ja auch 5 ordinäre Karpfen tun, welche die Wasseroberfläche immer mal bewegen. 



> Ob's da jetzt vielleicht irgendwelche überzüchteten und deswegen hinfälligen Rassen gibt,
> weiss ich nicht 100%ig, aber für den "üblichen" Koi trifft das sicher zu,
> wie der Beitrag mit dem "Riesen"-Koi zeigt, der eigentlich keiner ist,
> sondern nur erwachsen.


Nicht jeder Koi erreicht diese gezeigte Größe - das schreibt selbst das von Dir angegebene Wikipedia... 





			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Bei nahrhaftem Futter werden sie, je nach Variante, über einen Meter groß. *Dies betrifft hauptsächlich die einfarbigen Koi wie z.B. den Chagoi, Karashigoi und eben die „Ogons“.*


Das Wachstum hängt massiv vom Potential der Fische ab - Euro-Koi werden zumeist nicht so groß. 



> Was dazu die von dir urgierten Quellen betrifft (ich hab nur "Wikipedia" geschrieben), bitte hier.


Wikipedia als Quelle ist nicht immer das Wahre. Menschen können irren und irren sich oft genug auch. 
Dazu kommt, dass Du den Artikel bei Wikipedia so interpretierst, wie es in Deine Weltanschauung passt. 


			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Entgegen der landläufigen Meinung wachsen Koi immer, egal wie groß der Teich ist.


Dieser Satz stimmt beispielsweise so nicht, denn wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen zeigten, dass sich in zu kleinen Wassermengen Stoffe akkumulieren, die Kümmerwuchs verursachen. 
http://www.afizucht.de/html/hemmstoffe.html
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=50988/?q=karpfen#post50988
Leider fehlt mir die eigentliche Quelle dieser Information... jedoch leuchte der Sachverhalt ein. 

Um das Ganze abzuschließen (ich muss auf Arbeit):
Könnten wir uns darauf einigen, dass Du den Koi-Leuten hier im Forum Ihr Hobby nicht die ganze Zeit und in 80% Deiner Beiträge madig machst? 
Das Forum ist für jeden da, der sich an die Forenregeln hält. Dich greift ja auch nicht ständig irgendwer an und redet Dir Deinen trüben Teich häßlich.


----------

